# Slot Mods- have you seen this?



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've seen this website but never paid much attention to it before. I caught this ad in the back pages of Autoweek. I'd have to say this is taking custom built slot car tracks to the "Nth" degree. The guy must be selling some tracks if he has a full page ad in Autoweek.










www.slotmods.com


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Trackbuilder David Beattie at Slot Mods (Detroit) interviewed about slot car racing by Jay Leno at last year's automobile show Concourse d'Elegance in Pebble Beach, California.


----------



## Khodabear (Dec 10, 2011)

Good for him!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazing on every level! Seeing this at age 12 I would have dropped my Commodore controller immediately. I would think into todays age where these kids are striving for more realism in their games would naturally want to enjoy this hobby after seeing this. 

Looks like a 6 lane AC2Car with pit, first pic on the main page. always wanted to do one of those..

http://www.slotmods.com/?portfolio-item=legends-international-raceway


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Darn. I haven't hit the lottery lately, ahh well maybe next week.


----------

